# Enregistrer une image sous...



## PeIn (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous!

Depuis aujourd'hui lorsque je suis dans google image que je fais un clique droit sur l'image puis enregistrer sous il m'affiche : enregistrer sous : url.htm ( alors que l'image est une Jpg)

Quand je l'ouvre j'ai un tas de signe incompréhensible... d'où vient le problème? 

Merci!


----------



## schwebb (26 Janvier 2010)

PeIn a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> Depuis aujourd'hui lorsque je suis dans google image que je fais un clique droit sur l'image puis enregistrer sous il m'affiche : enregistrer sous : url.htm ( alors que l'image est une Jpg)
> 
> ...



Hello, bienvenue,

Qu'est-ce que ça donne si tu glisses directement l'image sur le bureau?


----------



## PeIn (26 Janvier 2010)

Alors oui sa marche, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je faisais en dépannage... mais sa me tracasse quand meme ^^avant sa ne le faisait pas


----------



## schwebb (27 Janvier 2010)

- teste avec un autre navigateur
- si c'est ok avec un autre navigateur, réinitialise Safari (Safari/Réinitialiser Safari)

Sinon:
- teste sur une autre session
- mise à jour combo *même si ton système est déjà à jour* (elle est dispo sur le site Apple, section téléchargements)
- réparations des permissions (à tout hasard)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas on verra autre chose.


----------



## PeIn (27 Janvier 2010)

> teste avec un autre navigateur



Yeep! avec safari sa marche nikel... mais mon navigateur par défaut est firefox =/ j'aime pa safari :rose:.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2010)

Alors, il va te falloir faire le ménage et les mises à jour dans les extensions du renard.


----------



## schwebb (27 Janvier 2010)

Et le reste (mises à jour, etc.)?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, il va te falloir faire le ménage et les mises à jour dans les extensions du renard.



+ 1, effectivement.


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2010)

D'une part, il n'est pas interdit de penser aussi que cela peut dépendre de la page (plus ou moins bien fagotée et les types MIME au poil ou non).
D'autre part, poster au bon endroit (Internet & Réseaux) est mieux.


----------



## PeIn (28 Janvier 2010)

Yop!! Hier soir, n'ayant pas pu accéder au site de la soirée ( conférence Apple? ) j'ai fait quelque recherche sur le net puis je suis tomber sur un forum anglais ou une personne avait le même problème que moi et ont lui a répondu qu'il fallait tout simplement supprimer l'historique de navigation... En effet sa marche =D!



> D'autre part, poster au bon endroit (Internet &  Réseaux) est mieux.



Erf :rateau: Désolé.


----------



## schwebb (28 Janvier 2010)

PeIn a dit:


> tout simplement supprimer l'historique de navigation... En effet sa marche



Super. 

Bon, ça fait partie des différentes manips vers lesquelles on s'orientait, de toute façon.


----------



## PeIn (28 Janvier 2010)

Héhé . Merci en tous cas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2010)

PeIn a dit:


> un forum anglais ou une personne avait le même problème que moi et ont lui a répondu qu'il fallait tout simplement supprimer l'historique de navigation... En effet sa marche =D!



Et ça peut marcher seulement pour Firefox, ou la recette était donnée aussi pour Safari ?


----------



## PeIn (28 Janvier 2010)

je ne serais pas te dire... le problème est a chaque fois pour Firefox


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.


----------



## PeIn (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas de soucis! c'est normal! 

PeIn.​


----------

